# Dealing with tournament nerves.



## Oxford

*Dealing with tournament nerves.*
_By G33K_

Wish there was a simple and easy answer, but basically everything you do will be work.

*First off, you WANT to feel that way, not to am extreme but yes you should have nerves*. This is the same kinda nerves you get o a roller coaster or maybe what you kissed a girl for the first time. This is what makes it fun and exciting. Would we do it if it was boring? So you need to stop thinking of it as all negative.

Having said that, there is a point when it is too much. There are lots of things you can try and what works for you will take some time to find and will be unique to you. Here is some ideas:

*Visualization:* You can take some time to think through the touranment. If you have alot of worries about 'what ifs' then you can take this time to sit and say "If this happens , this is what I will do" and sorta think it through. Knowing that you have a plan helps alot.

*Routine:* a routine is a great thing to have because your body has something familiar to recognize when everything else seems weird. If you have kids you know that if you travel someplace new, the kids might be upset but if their blankie is there, they can relax. The blankie is familiar and comforting. A routine is like that for adults, By having a pattern you follow each time, you have something familiarand comforting to go back to.

*Funneling In:* This is a fancy word for 'getting ready for the tournament' and goes with routine. You don't just start shooting, first you set up your bow and before that you pack up your bow and before that you check over your equipment etc. The night before is a good time to pack up your stuff, check over your equipment and check that you have everything you need (allen wrenchs, extra whatevers) This is important for three reasons:
- It is part of your routine
- You need to check over this stuff to be prepared
- By keeping busy you have less time to worry

I hope a little of that helps.


----------



## Oxford

_by Kstigall _

*Enjoy the environment,* chat with folks but if something comes up you disagree with, right before a shoot it is no time to get into it. Kind of like talking to your boss or father-in-law at times, avoid situations that may cause stress. I like a good debate or argument more than most folks but there is a time and place for everything. Watch the kids shooting and check out other shooters gear.

*Analyze your form and equipment in practice.* Argue the merits of short versus long axle to axle bows after the shoot. Come competition time all you're doing is shooting ONE arrow at a time, relaxed like you're at your home range. Personally, I think I'll hit my 60X goal (in competition) one arrow at a time not by thinking about 60 X's for the entire shoot.

*Find YOUR comfort zone.* It's probably a little different from everyone else's.
I have watched successful shooters and how they behave on shoot day. I don't know if it's any different from any other day but they generally seem relaxed and happy.


----------



## Oxford

_ by ToxDoc_

*Find your center*
Ask 20 people, get 20 answers. At the moment of truth, you alone are making the shot. Train yourself to recognize what distracts you and what helps you focus. There are many books out there to help you find your own answers, and coaches will give you exercises to help you get to where you are trying to go, but none of them can do it for you.

Most of us have at least one thing in our lives we consider ourselves "good at". It may be something we do for work, something we do for play, something we were taught or taught ourselves to do as children. What ever it is that you can do that gives you a sense of accomplishment or a feeling of success, can be used as a training tool to help you "find your center".

If there is an experience you can remember where afterwards you thought to yourself, hey-that wasn't bad at all. Use that. It would be best if you can reproduce it to experience it again, if only to say "yes, that's it, I know that feeling".

*Competition is a good thing. *
It pushes us to improve ourselves, expand our perception of what we are capable of, gives us a goal to strive towards. Your ability to focus on yourself and your own goals will make you a better competitor.

Don't tell yourself you have to make a perfect score, or shoot better than the next guy. Start with yourself, make each shot better than the last.

*Discipline will help you.*
If you have ever participated in a team effort, where the success of the team depended on each member working together towards a common goal.

*Determination plays a factor. *
How much effort are you willing to put into your art, sport, personal achievement.

*Visualization is a huge training tool. *
You can mentally practice a shot, a technique, play out an entire round or match in your head. What the mind can imagine the body can acheive. This is not just some hokey saying.

When you are practicing at your home range, where ever that may be, and you are feeling good about your shooting, mentally introduce competitive distractions, background noise, the sense that every shot is a tie-breaker, etc. This will allow you to mentally prepare for competition.

*Most importantly, have fun. *
Once what you are doing becomes a job, by definition it is no longer fun. Feel happy to stand on a shooting line with a seasoned Pro who "never seems to miss". His energy will propel you to perform beyond your normal ability. The pressure should be completely off you, because "he" or "she" is the one with the "title" and the "expectation of victory". You can just bask in thier aura and then make your own shots just like they do...one at a time.

Good Luck and Shoot Straight


----------



## Oxford

.


----------

